# Aggression towards puppies



## mother of vizslas (9 mo ago)

Hey all, just looking for some advice for what might be setting my dog off? He's a 4 year old neutered male with an overly friendly temperament, he's a social butterfly and loves to go over and say hi to humans and doggos, very submissive, will sit and wait to be checked out by other dogs and expose his underbelly to larger, more dominant dogs. He's snapped 4 times in the 4 years of having him and 3 of those have been at puppies. The first I would say was in his space too much and being annoying so totally understand that one. The other two he went up to himself to say hi, they were on lead so they weren't crowding him, leading up to it I didn't see any tells, no growling or hair raised. It also doesn't happen with every puppy so very difficult to predict. Any ideas?


----------

